# Feasibility study continue



## eng. ahmed elkady (16 يناير 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء زوار ومشتركين ملتقى المهندسين العرب
احييكم بتحية الاسلام ....السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بعد وضع محاضرتين من محاضرات دراسة الجدوى فى هذا الموضوع نكمل معا تلك الموضوع بوضع محاضرتين رقم 3،4 ليكزن بذلك تم وضع اربعة محاضرات 1،2،3،4 .
ندعوا الله سبحانة وتعالى ان يجعل هذا العمل خالص لوجه الكريم وان ينفع بها طلاب العلم.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​م / احمد القاضى​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (24 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم .اخي بارك الله فيك
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56:*​


----------



## eng_medhat51 (11 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## Loverone (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ،،،،،


----------

